# So... This guys brings me home but doesn't know what I am??



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Can you please tell him what I am?










Thank you!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Ok, I'm not quite sure how a fish in one of my tanks got up here to post, but he's right, I don't know what he is...


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Okay, unless they are westies ... I know squat about the other Cichlasoma from africa ... 

but it looks like a _Neolamprologus buescheri_ to me ...

PS - To everyone not *TFG* ... I know they aren't Cichlasoma ... running joke.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Neolamprologus bifasciatus I think but could be wrong. :wink:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Ooooh good one *24Thropheus*, I think I want to change my answer.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

How big is it?

Alto x Chalinochromis or Julidochromis?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

It's about 3 1/2 inches.... i could put my wife on getting more or better pictures if you need them. I thought that picture was pretty good.....


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Fogelhund said:


> How big is it?
> 
> Alto x Chalinochromis or Julidochromis?


I think so too.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Why do you guys think hybrid?
Looks very similar to this fish to me.
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl= ... n%26sa%3DN


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

24Tropheus said:


> Why do you guys think hybrid?
> Looks very similar to this fish to me.
> http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl= ... n%26sa%3DN


eye colour different, has an Alto jaw and jaw colouration.... different shaped jaw, barring isn't right.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep maybe it does not fit. There is a Tang oddity that has mouth a bit like that other than the Altos but maybe not usually the stripes I think. Neolamprologus prochilus, I guess it could not be some sort of variant of that?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Well, he was a rescue so it's no big deal... Bummer he could be a hybrid though. Are you sure you don't need more pictures?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

More pics might help on the mouth shape. :thumb:
Though I have not seen a Alto hybrid so I would still not be able to ID one.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I don't think it's a hybrid... Just a gut feeling...


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Its the shape of the fins that make me think of a hybrid, also the scales appear to have a different pattern. I think that N. bifasciatus shares more traits in common with Telmatochromis rather than Altolamproogus, especially the facial features and dentition. This fish appears to have some of the features common among Altos.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Alright, I'll put ma on getting more pictures for clarity


----------



## becadavies (Apr 2, 2007)

Lepidiolamprologus nkambae?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

becadavies said:


> Lepidiolamprologus nkambae?


Certainly not.


----------



## Bootz0913 (Aug 19, 2009)

i think it has some Chalinochromis popelini in it somewhere down the line. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Electrophyste (Aug 5, 2009)

Neolamprologus longicaudatus??? mabee??


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Huh... I forgot about this thread :lol:


----------

